# Looking for Video Clip



## Brian Johns (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm trying to track down a videoclip on YouTube and would like to find it.

It's a police training video which shows a simulated attack by an attacker, armed with a knife, upon a police officer. The intent of the video was to show that the officer could not deploy his gun out of his holster in time, despite the fact that the attacker was 21 feet away at the beginning of the attack.

Can anyone point me in the right direction and/or give me a link to that video ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MJS (Feb 3, 2009)

Brian Johns said:


> I'm trying to track down a videoclip on YouTube and would like to find it.
> 
> It's a police training video which shows a simulated attack by an attacker, armed with a knife, upon a police officer. The intent of the video was to show that the officer could not deploy his gun out of his holster in time, despite the fact that the attacker was 21 feet away at the beginning of the attack.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Brian,

The video you're referring to is "Surviving Edged Weapons."  I did a search on the forum and a few threads came up, however, it appears that youtube has removed the video.  I checked google as well and found nothing.  

Mike


----------



## phfman (Feb 3, 2009)

Brian Johns said:


> I'm trying to track down a videoclip on YouTube and would like to find it.
> 
> It's a police training video which shows a simulated attack by an attacker, armed with a knife, upon a police officer. The intent of the video was to show that the officer could not deploy his gun out of his holster in time, despite the fact that the attacker was 21 feet away at the beginning of the attack.
> 
> ...


 
The video you are referring to is showing the Dennis Tueller "rule". He was the police officer that originated the drill many years ago. Try to google his name. You will probably get plenty of links.

Sifu/Guro John G. Oliver
United States Wan Chuan Do Kali Association


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 3, 2009)

MJS said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> The video you're referring to is "Surviving Edged Weapons." I did a search on the forum and a few threads came up, however, it appears that youtube has removed the video. I checked google as well and found nothing.
> 
> Mike


 
Thanks Mike. I checked the same places you did. I'd like to show it to a few of my friends as we are having a discussion with regard to the above scenario. If you ever find something, please let me know. It'd be appreciated.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## MJS (Feb 3, 2009)

Brian Johns said:


> Thanks Mike. I checked the same places you did. I'd like to show it to a few of my friends as we are having a discussion with regard to the above scenario. If you ever find something, please let me know. It'd be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian


 

Will do.   I'll check on a few other forums I belong to as well.  Actually now that I think about it, I wouldn't be surprised if Brian Zawilinski doesn't either have a copy or have access to one.  With his line of work, anything is possible.


----------

